# DLS Cad-11 D Class problem



## magez (Feb 29, 2016)

One morning i start my car and it makes the subwoofer go boom for one full blast and draws so much power at that moment that all the lights go dark and the car almost stops running until i guess protection kicks in and it continues doing this every 5 sec. sub didnt go bad fortunately. i wonder where to start troubleshooting this?

So it doesnt go full protection just 5 second cut between the blasts. No visible damage seen on board. Dont have a multimeter to use until i get new leads on it so just fishing for tips.


----------

